# Recent pics of some more good hunts



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

THE DAY WE SHOT NOTHING  









































Look for footage of this hunt in the new "Border Patro II" DVD when it comes out this summer.










SATURDAY. Only women and children slept in. Real men were out hunting










AND YESTERDAY










JESS' Quadrupal banded honker!!!!!










And another band. 5th for the season.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> JESS' Quadrupal banded honker!!!!!


...This is a joke right?

Awesome pics btw :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > JESS' Quadrupal banded honker!!!!!
> ...


who cares about that!! is she single?!?!?!?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

averyghg said:


> who cares about that!! is she single?!?!?!?


 :lol: Yeah she's single, And she lives in Bismark :lol:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > who cares about that!! is she single?!?!?!?
> ...


*I'm on thee way!!!!*

:beer:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

No joke! I have no clue how that goose attained those bands but I'll take it!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Was there a reward band on that thing and if not; how did they go about numbering them? :huh:

Nonetheless, talk about a "high-class" goose! 

Congrats and welcome to the site.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

GB Huntress said:


> No joke! I have no clue how that goose attained those bands but I'll take it!


If thats not a joke, u might be the luckiest person on this site. I used to think the luckiest people were the ones that got a double banded bird with a neck collar, but now 4 freaking bands!! You must go to church every sunday. By the way, im 5'10", blonde hair, blue eyes and love to give back massages....... dd:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

averyghg said:


> GB Huntress said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, im 5'10", blonde hair, blue eyes and love to give back massages....... dd:


And you're telling this to a man...why? oke:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

A man?? :lol: I'm not a man... far from it actually. That's why my name says Huntress


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

taddy1340 said:


> And you're telling this to a man...why?


Cause he likes to give men back massages LOL......

Joking


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey im gonna be a physical therapist so ill be giving all types of men back massages.........  .....maybe i should have thought this occupation through more......oh well, it pays good!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well I am 6 foot 170, run track and own my own business. Hunt 4 days a week. haha

Congrats on the bands!

Ohh and if you are ever in Fargo, look me up Huntress! :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow. Talk about Miss popular!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

For a split second i thought i got lost and was on eharmony, (what a nightmare) :eyeroll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > who cares about that!! is she single?!?!?!?
> ...


Now I know you are joking because there are no single women in Bismarck!

Jess if you do live in Bismarck I would be pretty surprised that you would travel to Sota to hunt geese! 8)


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

PJ said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > averyghg said:
> ...


Ah yeah, TELL ME ABOUT IT! and if they are single, its usually for a reason :idiot:

and PJ, ofcourse she doesn't live in bismarck, ANGLES live in heaven not ND!

hahahahaha damn im smooth!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually GHG, Said angel lives in MN. The quad band thing is a joke...Her living in Bismark is a joke....Her being single is a joke too.

Looks to me like we have the same taste in women  . We have somthing in common 8)


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodyblinddoors said:
> ...


i've seen you in action, your about as smooth as 50 grit sandpaper! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Triple B said:


> i've seen you in action, your about as smooth as 50 grit sandpaper! :lol:


I know you're not serious Trip, need i remind you why i missed the hunt over by you when josh drove out there and i was supposed to go with.....hunting 99.9% of the time comes first but this one i couldn't pass up on! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple B said:


> your about as smooth as 50 grit sandpaper! :lol:


Looks like Triple B and I agree on somthing too :lol: 8)


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha even i laughed at that one, i can see im in a no win situation here, im gonna leave this topic with the little amount of dignity i still have 8)


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> Triple B said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen you in action, your about as smooth as 50 grit sandpaper! :lol:
> ...


not too many people pass up a for sure grand slam honker hunt for a 350lb corn fed woman with no teeth and a mustache. :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Ouch. That might have been a bit below the belt dude


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

averyghg said:


> hunting 99.9% of the time comes first but this one i couldn't pass up on! :beer:


You sissy.


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, it's been a while since I've been on the internet... you guys have had a pretty extensive conversation about me while I've been gone :lol: No, I'm sorry but I'm not from Bismark. I am from Winsted, MN and I am taken... actually by bloodyblinddoors to be exact. Oh and I wish the quad banded goose was real... I don't know what I would've done if it was!  Maybe some day :lol:


----------

